
Joyent’s Bryan Cantrill on technology, fear, and the rise of Trump - yunong
http://www.structureevents.com/joyents-bryan-cantrill-on-technology-fear-and-the-rise-of-trump/
======
fenomas
Site is hosed, but it's just links to the video/slides of this event keynote
speech.

Video: [https://vimeo.com/190937358](https://vimeo.com/190937358)

Slides: [http://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/the-state-of-
cloud-2016-...](http://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/the-state-of-
cloud-2016-the-whirlwind-of-creative-destruction)

